# New M3 Coupe



## jam225 (Jun 24, 2003)

Well today have had a wee run out in a business contacts new M3 and it has seriously impressed me to the point of considering cancelling my R8 order :?

30K less, 2 more seats and something that I just can't put my finger on but it just felt more "right" if you know what I mean.

After a bit of phoning around the earliest I can spec one for is Feb but I can get a cancelled order right now if I want to. Some dealers were quoting next Sept when I enquired.

The only thing I am worried about is the M3s residuals, there seems to be quite a few about on Autotrader at the moment and theres certainly no need to pay a premium for one either.

The R8 is an awesome car to drive 8) mine is specced and is due April / May next year but my head keeps coming back to the M3 :?

The other issue is that with my line of work there is no way the R8 could be my daily driver whereas the M3 would do just nicely 

Any thoughts / comments would be greatly appreciated

TIA


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

The old Head v Heart debate, huh?

If the M3 seems to be the right car for you for now, then it makes no sense not going for it. Could you sell your R8 slot for a premium? If so, this makes even more sense. That premium should cover any depreciation costs that you're concerned about with the M3.

Both desirable cars. You'll turn more heads in the M3.


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

'those who wait' :wink:

get what you set out for and with an R8, you know someone would bite your hands for it and then you could have the m3; best of both worlds


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Don't do it... if you can stick with the R8... one is basically a three series the other totally unique.


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

We had a customer in earlier to collect his R8 - hes been waiting over 12 months and it made me smile how special the whole handover experience was to him and how genuinely excited he was to see the car.

Personally I just think its a once in a lifetime type car but as with all things motoring, my opinions are exactly that.


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Widget said:


> You'll turn more heads in the M3.


Eh?????? :roll: :lol:


----------



## jam225 (Jun 24, 2003)

RK07 said:


> We had a customer in earlier to collect his R8 - hes been waiting over 12 months and it made me smile how special the whole handover experience was to him and how genuinely excited he was to see the car.
> 
> Personally I just think its a once in a lifetime type car but as with all things motoring, my opinions are exactly that.


Been speaking with him on R8talk.com he is over the moon 8)

Thanks for everyones comments so far, my wife is no use when it comes to this kind of stuff :lol:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

cuTTsy said:


> Don't do it... if you can stick with the R8... one is basically a three series the other totally unique.


Apart from the heart of the car, which is a straight lift from an RS4.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Leg said:


> cuTTsy said:
> 
> 
> > Don't do it... if you can stick with the R8... one is basically a three series the other totally unique.
> ...


No it isn't. :roll:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

jampott said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > cuTTsy said:
> ...


Lol, wondered when u would pop up. Ok it has a few minor changes. Still an Â£80K plus Audi. You looking forward to the conversation down the pub Tim?

What sort of car do you have again Tim?

An Audi R8.

Is that the 4x4 one?

No, its the Audi Supercar. You're thinking of the Q7.

Am I? Anyway, an Audi Supercar?

Yeah, 2 seater supercar, eighty grands worth.

WHAT? Eighty grand for an Audi?

Yeah.

Why didnt you get something like an Aston Martin or a Porsche?

Well the R8 drives better and has a rear biased quattro, its a supercar thats easy to drive.

Eh? Well isnt the point of a supercar that its a challenge to get the best from it, a real drivers car?

Well it is, but its practical too.

Err, well ok, but still, its an Audi isnt it, I mean, Audi vs Porsche/Aston. I know what I woudl have had.

Whatever, who wants a babycham?

:wink: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Leg said:


> cuTTsy said:
> 
> 
> > Don't do it... if you can stick with the R8... one is basically a three series the other totally unique.
> ...


and the seats and air con that come from the mk 2 TT the R8 is a great car but way over priced IMOP


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > cuTTsy said:
> ...


Dry-sumped in R8 for lower mounting, plus different firmware, exhaust, gearbox housing, clutch etc.

M3 is Â£50K. OTR R8s seem to be Â£85-90K. Completely different proposition.

A few R8s about. 2007 cars making list or therabouts.
http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/list.asp?s=668

There is little point in asking views on such polarised choice.

Get the one that you really want.

...or get the cheaper one and buy an expensive diamond ring for your significant other that wont depreciate. :idea:


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

WozzaTT said:


> Widget said:
> 
> 
> > You'll turn more heads in the M3.
> ...


I knew I'd catch someone out 

He'll be driving the M3 every day. The R8 will just be a weekend car. Therefore, chances are, he'll turn more heads in the M3.


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

Leg said:


> Lol, wondered when u would pop up. Ok it has a few minor changes. Still an Â£80K plus Audi. You looking forward to the conversation down the pub Tim?
> 
> What sort of car do you have again Tim?
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

R8 over the M3 though. 8)


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

Doesn't make sense to cancel the r8 order.

Even if you like the m3 best bet is to go through the order or speak to a broker that would only be to happy to take your order or slot. And make some money along the way! Not sure how accurate the quotes are for it selling 10-30k above list but sure there is some premium available if you looked around.

If nothing else at current rate you could keep r8 for 6 months and sell it at same value you bought it at. And then swap over to the m3. Something you are unlikely to be able to do on the m3 without losing some cash along the way.

Good luck with the decision, but if it was me i'd be keeping my money on the r8!


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Widget said:


> WozzaTT said:
> 
> 
> > Widget said:
> ...


Fair comment - ish!

I'd glance admiringly at an M3 but I almost crashed when I saw my first R8 on the road last week.

As you say, proportionately the M3 would turn more heads though!


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

Leg said:


> ........
> 
> Err, well ok, but still, its an Audi isnt it, I mean, Audi vs Porsche/Aston. I know what I woudl have had.
> 
> ........


The difference being Tim will actually have an R8 in the car park and Mr Wannabe will still be in his TT :wink:

Tim is also lucky enough to be in the position to make the choice so I doubt he gives a fig what someone else would have done :roll:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > cuTTsy said:
> ...


You know basically it is :lol: :lol:

Either way i'd take the R8 over the M3 all day long, unless you DO need the rear seats.

Residuals i'd expect to be better on the R8 in it's 1st 12mths, as M3's are easy to purchase under list currently & they held no price premium which is not quite the same for the R8 which is still commanding over list.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> which is not quite the same for the R8 which is still commanding over list.


Up untill a couple of months ago I would have agreed with you, but the market is now saturated with R8's and will become increasingly so in January when all the showroom cars are put on general sale. People are now moving deposits to the V10 version which is moving forward build slots. Premiums are virtually non existent now and you can walk into pretty much any big Audi dealer and get an R8 for a 2/3 months delivery or, at list. Granted it won't be to your exact spec, but nevertheless it will still be a physical car.

To be fair though if you can afford an R8 in the first place you won't be worried about residuals that much.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > which is not quite the same for the R8 which is still commanding over list.
> ...


Had no idea Kev. I kinda guessed they were still over list. Been out of the country for most of the last 4-6wks so lost track of their prices.

Shocker they're already available with limited waiting. I'd have bet a few quid that waiting lists would have been 12mths+ for the 1st yr of its retail life.

Still would love one, but more than ever the timing is very bad right now.


----------



## jam225 (Jun 24, 2003)

Thanks for all the comments everyone 8)

Whilst residuals do play a factor in my decision my main priority is the overall driving experience that the car will offer me.

On a day to day basis the M3 would score because I would drive it daily, the R8 on the other hand would require to be supplemented with an additional car for daily use.

I have a test drive in an M3 booked for tomorrow so I'll see how it feels on my own. My initial thoughts on my first drive of an R8 were posted on here previously but subsequent R8 drives have become much more memorable as I have become more familiar with the car IYKWIM :wink:

The M3 on the other hand made an instant impression with me whereas the R8 has been more of a grower :?

The appeal of the M3 is also that it is a lot more discrete to joe public as opposed to the R8 which is noticed by everyone.

Hopefully things will be clearer by tomorrow afternoon and I'll end up buying something sensible instead :lol:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

scavenger said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > ........
> ...


Err, I doubt it, my Alpine White M3 is due in April. Clearly you dont read the forum often. As it happens I chat with Tim on MSN and was winding him up but then, as a know all, you would know that eh. :-* :roll:

Oh, I also doubt Tim thinks luck has had much of an effect on his being able to purchase an R8 either. :?


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

jam225 said:


> ...I'll end up buying something sensible instead :lol:


Like a Nissan GT-R :wink:


----------



## jam225 (Jun 24, 2003)

Evo X :twisted:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Get a nearly new M3 now and trade it against the R8 when it's due


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

Leg said:


> Err, I doubt it, my Alpine White M3 is due in April. Clearly you dont read the forum often. As it happens I chat with Tim on MSN and was winding him up but then, as a know all, you would know that eh. :-* :roll:
> 
> Oh, I also doubt Tim thinks luck has had much of an effect on his being able to purchase an R8 either. :?


ooo handbags :lol:

Just because I refrain from the continuous diatribe you have perfected does not mean I do not read the forum. :-*

Seeing as you have never met me/chatted with me/spoken to me, it is with some confusion that you have formed an opinion of me as a know it all. Possibly you are referring to yourself, or perchance you are just over opinionated :?

When I made that luck statement I actually thought the same as you, but I couldn't be bothered re-wording it. Fair play and good luck to the bloke, nice position to be.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

scavenger said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Err, I doubt it, my Alpine White M3 is due in April. Clearly you dont read the forum often. As it happens I chat with Tim on MSN and was winding him up but then, as a know all, you would know that eh. :-* :roll:
> ...


Hmm, so let me get this right. You accuse me of diatribe yet you come on here calling me a wannabe when I havent even spoken to you before? Do you not think you are being somewhat hypocritical? Clearly you don't refarain from it and are unaware that you even initiated it on this occasion. :lol:

You are correct I havent met you but as you felt it was ok to judge me without having met me then I assumed that was the level you wished to operate at. Your choice, not mine.

With regards to being over opinionated yet again I'll point out that I never even mentioned you yet you popped up with your opinions about me.

It seems to be quite clear that you merely recieved back what you gave and is usual with muppets who dont turn up to Annual Meets etc and just sit behind their keyboards, you dont like it when you get it back. Quite hilarious.

Now, get a mirror and try some self awareness. It will help you refrain from making a prat of yourself again.

With regards to Tim in actual fact it is luck. He was snapped up, when walking down Oxford Street one day, by a model agency and has been *the face of Speedo trunks ever since. Made him a fortune*.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

The Face. :wink:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

OK, i'm now confused.

Any chance of a summary?? :lol:


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

You're confused; me too!

I quoted Leg's post from some hypothetical conversation he made up about a man in a pub talking about Tim's car choice, he then assumes I am referring to him and goes into rant mode.

If you care to re-read my post Leg, I did not state/name/call you are Mr Wannabe, I was referring to your imaginary pub person. I apologize if my post was misleading.

As for not turning up at annual meets, correct, I do not go to them anymore. Infact, I gave up on them long before you arrived.

I do believe I stopped going after the class of TT owner was deteriorating as the 2nd hand value slipped into chav range


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

With the M3 you wont be worried where you park it. R8 is rather loud and will attract lots of attention.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

scavenger said:


> You're confused; me too!
> 
> I quoted Leg's post from some hypothetical conversation he made up about a man in a pub talking about Tim's car choice, he then assumes I am referring to him and goes into rant mode.
> 
> ...


Ok sorry, I misunderstood. I'm only seeing if you will bite for the fun of it anyway. I agree on the TT owner thing. Bought mine new andmodded it immediately intending to keep it forever but things have changed in TT land so its bye bye TT for the second and last time.


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> With the M3 you wont be worried where you park it. R8 is rather loud and will attract lots of attention.


I agree, which will the old tealeafs prefer..

And as for Legg on a wind up, isn't that Mr Powells job


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Do I need to pop in here and defend my honour, or has the fighting fizzled out again? :lol:


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

I'll leave all the ladies to bicker between themselves...

Back O/T; Jam225, how did you get on with the M3?


----------



## jam225 (Jun 24, 2003)

:roll: V Impressed and even more confused :?

Within a few minutes into the drive I knew that the car felt just "right" IYKWIM  Which is the complete opposite to how my first drive in the R8 felt. I remember being distinctly underwhelmed by the whole experience back in July, perhaps I had just over hyped the whole thing im my head up until that point :?

The demo had 1500 miles on it and was already run in. Salesguy said just to drive it properly which was real fun. Covered 32 miles during the test and the car returned 17mpg overall............excellent 8)

3rd gear performance is utterly sensational, from 6k to 8.5k the car seems to get a second wind which is awesome fun.

TBH the only thing that let the whole experience down was the gearknob which felt very puny in comparison to the one in the R8. On the other hand the M3 steering wheel felt very chunky and purposeful compared to the R8 one which is just a straight lift from the TT

Dealer had one sitting in showroom that he was willing to discount, with one to my exact spec avail with 6 weeks delivery so hardly the scarce car I was led to believe from some other dealerships. John Clark in Aberdeen were quoting next Sept for delivery  must still be a lot of oil money washing about :lol:

Anyway I'm glad I went for the test drive but am none the wiser whether to stick or twist :?


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

I think you need to get wildly drunk and then decide as I don't pick up any hint of you deciding whilst being sober... unless of course you are drunk - in which case drink more :lol:

As before everyone on here will give you their opinion and each will have its own merits (or humour) attached to it but I guess its you who will own it so its down to you.

Personally I would hold out for the R8 for the reason I gave on the 1st page. Its a special car and whilst the M3 and RS4 are simply awesome cars, I just see the R8 as being a notch above.

As before, find an off licence and forget all plans you had for the next 24 hours


----------



## jam225 (Jun 24, 2003)

I agree 100% RK, will be sticking with my original choice from 12 months ago 8)

The M3 is an awesome piece of kit though 8)


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

jam225 said:


> I agree 100% RK, will be sticking with my original choice from 12 months ago 8)
> 
> The M3 is an awesome piece of kit though 8)


 

What spec have you gone for?


----------



## jam225 (Jun 24, 2003)

Daytona with silver blades
Nav
B&O
Mag Ride
Bluetooth
Heated seats
Black leather / alcantara
Black Headlining


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

Stunning.

Have you driven one with Mag Ride yet?


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

jam225 said:


> Daytona with silver blades
> Nav
> B&O
> Mag Ride
> ...


Oh so nice jam 

Daytona is a lovely colour, perfect for the R8 8)

Dave


----------



## jam225 (Jun 24, 2003)

RK07 said:


> Stunning.
> 
> Have you driven one with Mag Ride yet?


Yes, Perth Audis demo has MR, TBH after driving it I wish I'd specced it on the TT it really is worth every penny IMO.

@ Dave, thanks a lot, after seeing this one in the flesh in July I just knew it was the right colour for me.

Jampott is getting Ibis White with CF sideblades which looks the absoloute dogs danglies as well. There was one down at Knockhill a few months ago that looked awesome 8)


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

very nice 8) looks like Perth Audi?


----------



## jam225 (Jun 24, 2003)

:roll: Well spotted


----------

